# mokoma



## Gavril

A while ago, I saw the phrase _Linnaan vain mokoma._ I think that _mokoma _is partly synonymous with _semmoinen_,but I don't understand how it's being used here: I don't think "To the castle only one of those" is the correct translation. Voiko joku auttaa?

K


----------



## sakvaka

My dictionary translates _mokoma _"the likes of that", but I believe this can't be used when talking about a person (can it?). 

In this context, _linna_ doesn't possibly mean _castle _but _prison_, _jail_. I would translate the whole sentence like this: _[he should be put] inside*, such a person!

_* _be thrown in the slammer/clink..._


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> My dictionary translates _mokoma _"the likes of that", but I believe this can't be used when talking about a person (can it?).



In general, I would say that it's offensive to use _this/that _by themselves to refer to a person (in other words, _this person/that person _is OK, but _this/that, _with nothing following, isn't OK). What about _mokoma_?



> In this context, _linna_ doesn't possibly mean _castle _but _prison_, _jail_. I would translate the whole sentence like this: _[he should be put] inside*, such a person!
> 
> _* _be thrown in the slammer/clink..._


The meaning "jail" fits the original context perfectly. Kiitos VK


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I don't think there is a good single word translation for _mokoma_ in your sentence. It is contemptuous. I'd translate the sentence this way: _He should be put behind bars, the crook that he is!_


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> In general, I would say that it's offensive to use _this/that _by themselves to refer to a person (in other words, _this person/that person _is OK, but _this/that, _with nothing following, isn't OK). What about _mokoma_?



If you want to put someone behind the bars, it is likely that you don't really care whether _that _would offend them... Anyway, _mokoma_ is also a bit disparaging word, so be very careful when using that!


----------

